

Why Google is Today's Most Powerful Brand - konsl
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/haque/2008/02/the_shrinking_advantage_of_bra_1.html

======
Hexstream
"Stop and think about that for a second: the top brand in the world belongs to
a player that…uhhh…doesn’t advertise."

"Ads by Google" alongside most ads on the internet doesn't count as google
advertising its brand?

~~~
foonamefoo
No more than Gillette razors having "Gillette" written on them does.

~~~
Hexstream
Do you show your Gillette razor to thousands of people every day?

~~~
foonamefoo
No, but millions of people see Gillette on their razors every day.

------
aneesh
They've gotten some publicity - remember the ad that was like {first 10 digit
prime found in consecutive digits of e}.com?

But for the most part they haven't really advertised in the traditional way.
Instead, they've used the best form of advertising - make a product so good
that it speaks for itself!

~~~
pg
As soon as I saw that ad, I thought "Google." When I got to the office, I
checked with Trevor, and sure enough he had already figured it out.

